# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Pakti i ujrave me Greqinë: Pala greke pretendon se Turqia u dha rryshfet gjykatësve

## DOR

*Kufiri ujor, firmoset me Greqine*

E Hene, 06 Tetor 2008

Pas marreveshje, vija kufitare nuk do te ndryshoje me sipas levizjeve te shtreterve te lumenjve dhe liqeneve

Per here te pare Shqiperia do te percaktoje qarte dhe ne menyre te pandryshueshme kufijte ujore me Greqine. Lajmi u be i ditur dje nga Ministria e Mjedisit, sipas se ciles pervecse me fqinjet do te percaktohen kufijte, palet do te angazhohen edhe per mirembajtjen e lumenjve dhe liqeneve kufitare.

*Kufijte*

Pavaresisht se si mund te ndryshoje shtrati i lumenjve apo dhe liqeneve qe na kufizojne me Greqine, asnje prej vendeve mund te ndryshoje vijen kufitare ujore. Sipas zv/ministrit te Mjedisit, Aleksandes Garuli ne marreveshjen qe do te nenshkruhet se shpejti ne Janine do te percaktohen sakte kufijte ujore te Shqiperise. "Eshte vendosur qe te percaktohen saktesisht kufijte mes dy vendeve, pavaresisht nga levizja shtratit te liqenit te Prespes apo e perrenjve qe kufi", deklaroi Garuli. Sipas pas kesaj marreveshjeje kufiri do te kete nje linje te qarte dhe te percaktuar mes dy vendeve. Por pervec percaktimit te vijes kufitare, specialistet e te dyja vendeve parashikojne edhe mirembajtjen e liqeneve dhe lumenjve te perbashket qe deri me sot jane shfrytezuar ne menyre abuzive nga greket. "Pala greke tashme e quan veten pjese e ketij procesi dhe disiplimini i metejshem i ujerave kufitare do te thote qe do te sanksionohet me vendime qeverie dhe te parlamenteve te dy shteteve", theksoi Garuli.

*Problemet
*
Me percaktimin e sakte te vijes kufitare ujore mes dy vendeve parashikohet qe te mbyllen nje sere problemesh qe jane hasur shpesh gjate ketyre koheve te fundit. Duke qene se liqenet kryesisht nuk kane nje kufi te percaktuar shpesh peshkataret shqiptare jane hasur me probleme per shkelje te ujerave territoriale. Kryesisht keto fenomene jane hasur ne zonen e Liqenit te Shkodres, por gjithsesi nuk mbeten pas edhe ato ne liqenin e Prespes. Sipas vete peshkatareve, tani nuk do te kene me probleme me rojet kufitare te vendeve fqinje, pasi gjithcka do te jete e percaktuar qartesisht se deri ku mund te lundrojne. Territori i Republikes se Shqiperise eshte i perbere nga nje siperfaqe territoriale prej 28 748 km katrore, ka nje kufi me gjatesi qe shtrihet prej 1094 km me nje vije kufitare prej te cileve kufi tokesor ka 657 km, kufi detar ka 316 km, lumor 48 km dhe liqenor 73 km. Me firmosjen e kesaj marreveshjeve mes dy vendeve do te saktesohet perfundimisht vija kufitare ujore.

KJ

----------


## oliinter

na shiten o djema dhe ne nuk bejm dot asnje gje me. turp

----------


## Nice_Boy

Edhe ky lajm sikur ai i rëres qe thoshin po jau jep Italionve.. e kshtu me rradh.. 

Edvini po punon..

----------


## Qerim

Kur isha ne Sarande, shikoja jahtet dhe kroazierat greke qe shetisnin zonen dhe nuk guxonin te hyjne zonen tone.Keshtu rritet mundesia qe ato jahte plot me turiste te zbarkojne ne Shqiperi.

----------


## xhori

sala    dhe kompani   nuk  po  shet  shqiperin....    po  e bleeeeeen,  me  leket  tona... keto shikoni   e jo  ato  gjerat  e tjera

----------


## lam

jo o djema nuk u shiti sali berisha po u a hapi  rrugën për me pa bote  u futi në nato tani edhe në europ  me leviz  ka të don kjo nuk asht shitje po mund shum i madh i lumt.

----------


## [Perla]

Hahahahaha e forte kjo, me kazme na e hapi rrugen o lam, di gje ti  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ilia spiro

> Hahahahaha e forte kjo, me kazme na e hapi rrugen o lam, di gje ti


Ne fakt kontributi u Berishes nuk duhet nenvleresuar, por as mbivleresuar. Sigurisht qe nuk u lodh me kazme, asnjeri nga politika shqiptare, perkundrazi. Por politika shqiptare s`mund te shmanget nga lavderimi ne asnje rast. Qendrimi gjeostrategjik i saj ka qene mendoj, nje nga aresyet kryesore te perparimit drejt BE-se.
Jane edhe rrethanat e situates ne rajon qe ndihmojne per anetaresimin e shpejte si ne NATO dhe BE, te cilat nuk varen nga populli shqiptar dhe as nga politika.
Rolin kryesor e ka luajtur qendrimi i duruar i popullit, lidhur me reformat e kryera. Kemi nje popull vertet per t`u marre shembell ne shume aspekte.
Keshtu qe s`ka pse mburret shume asnjeri e te marre meritat.
Persa i takon akuzave per "shitje" e "blerje", keto beni mire t`i trajtoni tek nenforumi humoristik.

----------


## [Perla]

Populli nuk eshte i duruar, por i nenshtruar ,,, ka nje dallim te madh ne mes tyre .

----------


## [Perla]

TIRANE - Shqipëria është trajtuar si një plaçkë lufte në marrëveshjen që qeveria Berisha nënshkroi me Greqinë dy ditë më parë. Shteti ynë, jo vetëm që është tkurrur në kufijtë e tij detarë në jug të vendit, por ka humbur edhe pozitat e tij të dikurshme në det, të cilat kanë qenë tepër strategjike në raport me Greqinë. Dëshmi e këtij pretendimi është pikërisht vija e re e kufirit detar e përcaktuar nga kjo marrëveshje, që rezulton totalisht në shkelje të hapur të parimit të baraslargësisë së këtij kufiri mes dy shteteve. Është pikërisht ky parim, të cilin kjo marrëveshje pretendon se respekton në nenin 1 të saj, ku shprehimisht thuhet se: "Kufiri detar ndërmjet Republikës së Shqipërisë dhe Republikës së Greqisë do të caktohet në përputhje me parimin e baraslargësisë. Në mënyrë më specifike, vija e delimitimit do të jetë vija e mesme, çdo pikë e së cilës është e baraslarguar nga pikat më të afërta të vijës bazë (si kontinentale ashtu edhe ishullore), nga e cila matet gjerësia e ujërave territoriale detare". Por, në fakt, nuk rezulton kështu.

Me ndihmën e një eksperti topograf, "Gazeta Shqiptare" boton sot faktet që vërtetojnë këtë konkluzion. Në bazë të marrëveshjes, ndarja e ujërave territoriale Shqipëri-Greqi është përcaktuar tanimë në bazë të 150 koordinatave të reja, cka do të thotë se qeveria shqiptare i ka dhuruar Greqisë rreth 225 km2 sipërfaqe ujore . Me ndihmën e ekspertit, "Gazeta Shqiptare" ka kryer disa matje në hartë mbështetur mbi këto koordinata. Konkretisht, rezulton se pika 30 me koordinata (39° 42' 07.20" V / 19° 57' 33.70" L) është larg nga Kepi i Stillos (Shqipëri), në distancën 2.4 km dhe nga Korfuzi (Greqi), me distancën 9.6 km. Gjithashtu, pika 100 me koordinata (39° 54' 14.75" V / 19° 47' 07.07" L) është larg nga Kepi i Qefalit (Shqipëri) në distancën prej 11 km, kurse nga ishulli i Erikuzës (Greqi) në distancën prej 15.6 km. Kurse, pika 125 me koordinata (40° 01' 24.19" V / 19° 33' 53.35" L) është larg nga Dhërmiu (Shqipëri) në distancën 14.8 km, ndërsa nga ishulli i Otonit (Greqi) 22 km. Pra, shihet qartë se parimi i baraslargësisë së vijës së kufirit mes dy shteteve tona nuk respektohet. Dhe, ajo çka vlen të theksohet është se ky parim është shkelur në të gjithë vijën kufitare, nga pika 1 deri në atë me numër 150.

Faktet e reja rrëzojnë totalisht pretendimet e djeshme të Ministrisë sonë të Jashtme dhe asaj të Mbrojtjes. Në një njoftim të përbashkët të këtyre dy institucioneve, të shpërndarë dje për mediat thuhet shprehimisht se: "Në procesin e negocimit të kësaj marrëveshjeje të rëndësishme, matjet janë bërë me metodat shkencore më të avancuara dhe nga specialistët më të mirë të fushës. Siç është theksuar shprehimisht në tekstin e marrëveshjes, 150 koordinatat e përcaktuara, të cilat të bashkuara në një vijë të pandërprerë caktojnë kufirin detar mes dy vendeve, janë absolutisht të baraslarguara nga pikat më të dala të kufirit tokësor të secilit vend". 

GAZETA SHQIPTARE

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

... Mbas marrjes së pushtetit në 2005-ën, Berisha i djegur nga qulli i bërë me duart e tij në ’97-ën, kishte filluar t’i frynte kosit. Filloi që ditën e dytë, fushatën për të çimentuar karriken dhe pushtetin e tij personal. Pasi i kishte trembur të korruptuarit e PS dhe të gjithë ata që s’u kishte lënë gjë pa thënë, bëri marrëveshje dhe kontrata me më te korruptuarit dhe dallaverexhinjte e vendit (edhe pse i rapotuam per gabimet qe po bente), me mafiozët dhe kontabandistët e Shqipërisë dhe botës. Sepse pa tek ata fuqinë dhe forcën e mashtrimit. Sepse mendoi për pushtetin e tij personal dhe kishte vendosur që këtë vend ta bënte me maskarenjtë dhe vetëm për ata. Paralelisht me strukturat e PD, u ngritën dhe dolën haptazi, njohjet personale, lidhjet klanore, fisnore e korruptive, që nga qëndra deri në bazë. Në çdo hallkë dhe pranë tij u vunë besnikët dhe servilët, të fortët dhe ata që ulërinin më shumë. Nyja gordiane ishte zgjidhur sheshit me pazare e dallavere, që përbënin energjinë e linjës informale dhe abuzive. Ata që mbetën të humbur ishte populli, ata që mbetën të fyer, të tallur e të tradhëtuar, ishin demokratët e thjeshtë, baza e Partisë Demokratike. Ata, kanë vendosur, të na gënjejnë përsëri me premtime, po na habisin me kurajon, paturpësinë dhe pafytyrësinë e tyre. Ata nuk kanë më moral të kërkojnë vota, por të përgatiten për të lënë pushtetin dhe të japin llogari, siç duhet të veprohet në të tilla raste mashtrimi. Të dyja partitë e mëdha, duhet ta analizojnë këtë proces të fëlliqur, të ridimensionohen dhe të funksionojnë në mënyrë demokratike, pastaj të kërkojnë votë e përgjegjësi para popullit dhe kombit…
Ajo, që do t’i detyrojë ta bëjnë këtë, është zgjimi popullor. Dhe... ora e zgjimit po na bën apel, për të qënë të përgjegjshëm.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Populli nuk eshte i duruar, por i nenshtruar ,,, ka nje dallim te madh ne mes tyre .


Perla! Ke shume te drejte. Une bile do te thosha "i perulur". Ne konceptin tim kjo perben nje virtyt per popullin tone, virtyt i cili po na ndihmon shume sidomos ne kete epoke.

----------


## drague

> Pa piken e turpit, edhe vetem per aplikimin ne BE, po kur te vij fjalla per anetaresim? Car do baj ky atere? Do tja japi Grekeve jugun?!!
> 
> http://www.balkanweb.com/sitev4/lajme.php?id=36990


akoma e besoni ket gazete shkerdh...te Bolinos

vetem vrer vjedh per Shqiperine ky bastard.

----------


## ilia spiro

> TIRANE - Shqipëria është trajtuar si një plaçkë lufte në marrëveshjen që qeveria Berisha nënshkroi me Greqinë dy ditë më parë. Shteti ynë, jo vetëm që është tkurrur në kufijtë e tij detarë në jug të vendit, por ka humbur edhe pozitat e tij të dikurshme në det, të cilat kanë qenë tepër strategjike në raport me Greqinë. Dëshmi e këtij pretendimi është pikërisht vija e re e kufirit detar e përcaktuar nga kjo marrëveshje, që rezulton totalisht në shkelje të hapur të parimit të baraslargësisë së këtij kufiri mes dy shteteve. Është pikërisht ky parim, të cilin kjo marrëveshje pretendon se respekton në nenin 1 të saj, ku shprehimisht thuhet se: "Kufiri detar ndërmjet Republikës së Shqipërisë dhe Republikës së Greqisë do të caktohet në përputhje me parimin e baraslargësisë. Në mënyrë më specifike, vija e delimitimit do të jetë vija e mesme, çdo pikë e së cilës është e baraslarguar nga pikat më të afërta të vijës bazë (si kontinentale ashtu edhe ishullore), nga e cila matet gjerësia e ujërave territoriale detare". Por, në fakt, nuk rezulton kështu.
> 
> Me ndihmën e një eksperti topograf, "Gazeta Shqiptare" boton sot faktet që vërtetojnë këtë konkluzion. Në bazë të marrëveshjes, ndarja e ujërave territoriale Shqipëri-Greqi është përcaktuar tanimë në bazë të 150 koordinatave të reja, cka do të thotë se qeveria shqiptare i ka dhuruar Greqisë rreth 225 km2 sipërfaqe ujore . Me ndihmën e ekspertit, "Gazeta Shqiptare" ka kryer disa matje në hartë mbështetur mbi këto koordinata. Konkretisht, rezulton se pika 30 me koordinata (39° 42' 07.20" V / 19° 57' 33.70" L) është larg nga Kepi i Stillos (Shqipëri), në distancën 2.4 km dhe nga Korfuzi (Greqi), me distancën 9.6 km. Gjithashtu, pika 100 me koordinata (39° 54' 14.75" V / 19° 47' 07.07" L) është larg nga Kepi i Qefalit (Shqipëri) në distancën prej 11 km, kurse nga ishulli i Erikuzës (Greqi) në distancën prej 15.6 km. Kurse, pika 125 me koordinata (40° 01' 24.19" V / 19° 33' 53.35" L) është larg nga Dhërmiu (Shqipëri) në distancën 14.8 km, ndërsa nga ishulli i Otonit (Greqi) 22 km. Pra, shihet qartë se parimi i baraslargësisë së vijës së kufirit mes dy shteteve tona nuk respektohet. Dhe, ajo çka vlen të theksohet është se ky parim është shkelur në të gjithë vijën kufitare, nga pika 1 deri në atë me numër 150.
> 
> Faktet e reja rrëzojnë totalisht pretendimet e djeshme të Ministrisë sonë të Jashtme dhe asaj të Mbrojtjes. Në një njoftim të përbashkët të këtyre dy institucioneve, të shpërndarë dje për mediat thuhet shprehimisht se: "Në procesin e negocimit të kësaj marrëveshjeje të rëndësishme, matjet janë bërë me metodat shkencore më të avancuara dhe nga specialistët më të mirë të fushës. Siç është theksuar shprehimisht në tekstin e marrëveshjes, 150 koordinatat e përcaktuara, të cilat të bashkuara në një vijë të pandërprerë caktojnë kufirin detar mes dy vendeve, janë absolutisht të baraslarguara nga pikat më të dala të kufirit tokësor të secilit vend". 
> 
> GAZETA SHQIPTARE


Ne lidhje me konstatimin e "Gazetes Shqiptare", personalisht kam shume dyshime, se cpo ndodh aktualisht me kufijte tane detare. Shume i shpejte konstatimi! Kam frike se ky problem nuk eshte teknik por politik. Kjo gazete dhe televizioni News 24, anon nga e majta e politikes.
Ne nuk jemi eksperte topografe qe te bindemi teknikisht. Kam frike se kemi te bejme thjesh me nje "show" mediatik, qe do te kete kohe te shkurter (do kete rene shitja e gazetave).

----------


## [Perla]

> Perla! Ke shume te drejte. Une bile do te thosha "i perulur". Ne konceptin tim kjo perben nje virtyt per popullin tone, virtyt i cili po na ndihmon shume sidomos ne kete epoke.


Me vjen keq tju kundershtoj, pasi gezoni respektin tim, por nuk jam dakort !

Na qenka vyrtyt i larte shume perulia, çfare jemi ne? Nje stan bagetie qe bejme ç'te na thone? Dmth jemi marionetat qe hyme ne loje vetem per zgjedhje ... ca injorante qe dine te duartrokasin dhe nuk vene logjiken ne pune, per te miren e tyre, jo te politikes, hapni syte o njeres.

Injoranca e shoqerise sone nuk eshte vyrtyt, por eshte TURP zoti ilia.

----------


## DOR

> Ne fakt kontributi u Berishes nuk duhet nenvleresuar, por as mbivleresuar. Sigurisht qe nuk u lodh me kazme, asnjeri nga politika shqiptare, perkundrazi. Por politika shqiptare s`mund te shmanget nga lavderimi ne asnje rast. Qendrimi gjeostrategjik i saj ka qene mendoj, nje nga aresyet kryesore te perparimit drejt BE-se.
> Jane edhe rrethanat e situates ne rajon qe ndihmojne per anetaresimin e shpejte si ne NATO dhe BE, te cilat nuk varen nga populli shqiptar dhe as nga politika.
> Rolin kryesor e ka luajtur qendrimi i duruar i popullit, lidhur me reformat e kryera. Kemi nje popull vertet per t`u marre shembell ne shume aspekte.
> Keshtu qe s`ka pse mburret shume asnjeri e te marre meritat.
> Persa i takon akuzave per "shitje" e "blerje", keto beni mire t`i trajtoni tek nenforumi humoristik.


Te gjitha rrethanat jane ne kotrollin apo influencen tone! Berisha beri ate per te cilen Croatet edh Sllovenet kane vite qe haen! Por problemi yne eshte qe Greket kan oreks te madh ne Shqiperine e jugut, edhe Saliu ja ka hapur edhe me teper me dhuratat e sotshme! Pse nuk Saliu nai lagje nga kuksi po fal detin Shqiptar te Jugut!

Mos harroni edhe i gjo tjter, Saliu ja ka var prej Kohes jugut per arsye politike! Pasi jugu nuk e dashka edhe aq shume zotrine, prandaj ai duket sikur po ja premton edhe nje flijim tjter pervec ceshtjes Came Grekeve! Vorio Epirin!

Mos u habisni fare po sju erdhi nga mbrapa ky muhabet sapo te bohet aplikimi per BE! Po nuk kerkoi Greqia nai ddurrate nga jugu, edhe pse do kenaqen me detera kesaj rradhe!

Pse erdhi ai Greku si p£$% m£^%$% duke buziqesh si gryks!, me gjith ate zonjushen! Erdhen per karramelen sot, po torten do ta kerkojne neser pa turp!

----------


## DOR

> Ne lidhje me konstatimin e "Gazetes Shqiptare", personalisht kam shume dyshime, se cpo ndodh aktualisht me kufijte tane detare. Shume i shpejte konstatimi! Kam frike se ky problem nuk eshte teknik por politik. Kjo gazete dhe televizioni News 24, anon nga e majta e politikes.
> Ne nuk jemi eksperte topografe qe te bindemi teknikisht. Kam frike se kemi te bejme thjesh me nje "show" mediatik, qe do te kete kohe te shkurter (do kete rene shitja e gazetave).



Mor juve cja fusni kot!

Kjo nuk eshte per PS edhe PD, kjo eshte qe asnjeri ne pushtet ska te drejte te fali detin apo token Shqiptare!

Edhe nese e firmosi Saliu ju thafte dora edhe ti vij turp! Me jeni bo te gjithe besnik gjer ne vdekje edhe shkatrrim te kombit! Skeni turp!

----------


## [Perla]

> Ne lidhje me konstatimin e "Gazetes Shqiptare", personalisht kam shume dyshime, se cpo ndodh aktualisht me kufijte tane detare. Shume i shpejte konstatimi! Kam frike se ky problem nuk eshte teknik por politik. Kjo gazete dhe televizioni News 24, anon nga e majta e politikes.
> Ne nuk jemi eksperte topografe qe te bindemi teknikisht. Kam frike se kemi te bejme thjesh me nje "show" mediatik, qe do te kete kohe te shkurter (do kete rene shitja e gazetave).


Anon nga e majta sepse pasqyron realitetin ? E bukur kjo ! Dmth, nqs nje media e lire nxjerr ne pah te metat e qeverisjes , kjo do te thote qe ajo eshte PERKRAHESE E OPOZITES ?

----------


## ilia spiro

> Me vjen keq tju kundershtoj, pasi gezoni respektin tim, por nuk jam dakort !
> 
> Na qenka vyrtyt i larte shume perulia, çfare jemi ne? Nje stan bagetie qe bejme ç'te na thone? Dmth jemi marionetat qe hyme ne loje vetem per zgjedhje ... ca injorante qe dine te duartrokasin dhe nuk vene logjiken ne pune, per te miren e tyre, jo te politikes, hapni syte o njeres.
> 
> Injoranca e shoqerise sone nuk eshte vyrtyt, por eshte TURP zoti ilia.


Pikerisht sepse edhe ju gezoni respektin tim, trajtova kete problem. Jam dakort qe injoranca duhet luftuar dhe shoqeria shqiptare ka nevoje per emancipim. Sigurisht nuk duhet te behemi marioneta, por te kemi logjike te ftohte.
Por perulesia si virtyt eshte dicka tjeter. Duke mos qene rrebel, populli i sherben me mire vetvetes. Pastaj politika (duhet pranuar), pak eshte ne dore te politikaneve tane, por eshte nje proces i mirepercaktuar euroamerikan. Le te jemi me kembe ne toke e te kuptojme mire se ne c`bote jetojme.
Ketu e kisha fjalen, dhe te mos bejme me gabime si me  97 p.sh.).

----------


## DOR

http://www.balkanweb.com/sitev4/news...1.php?id=36990

per qartesime! 

Kjo i bje qe nese ne nisim anija nga Shqiperia per ne mesdhe, do ti paguajme takse Grekeve per te kaluar tek deti i tyre! (qe sapo ja falem!).

Greket mundet fare mire ta perdorin kete zone kur te hujme ne ne Eu! thu se i plasi shum atyre!

----------

